# SUPER Elite Barris Batmobile



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

for those if you who have been wondering just what the *SUPER* Elite Barris 1/18 scale Hotwheels batmobile offered, here's a link to a 6 minute video review.....

http://www.thecarroom.com/currentreview.html

enjoy

Updated Link: http://www.thecarroom.com/sebatmobile.html


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah.. I saw that video too last week, then went and canceled my 1 1/2 year order with Tower Hobbies. -- No thanks, not worth the mula.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Yeah.. I saw that video too last week, then went and canceled my 1 1/2 year order with Tower Hobbies. -- No thanks, not worth the mula.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Geoff


Agreed.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That link's not working for me (I think my computer's playing up too). What's the review say..anyone?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Disapointing.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

I canceled the two that I had on reserve, thay are not worth the price at all, ya hear me luke warm wheels, not at all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I am working on some aftermarket parts for the Standard and the Elite,which I belive to be the best value.Go to 1966Bamobile.com,in the forum you can see what we're up to.The Standard chassis painted,and a repainted Standard with resin hood. alexander


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not enough difference between the Elite and the Super Elite to substantiate the cost difference...I just don't see it? 
Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The link goes to a Ferrari.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah John, they've switched it up...hit the link again and the bar above the screen hit the SHOWROOM link tile and the first choice is the Elite Batmobile :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a 1/24 or 1/12 scale plastic kit. I'm surprised there's never been a decent large scale kit before! 

Chris.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah John, they've switched it up...hit the link again and the bar above the screen hit the SHOWROOM link tile and the first choice is the Elite Batmobile :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Updated link: http://www.thecarroom.com/sebatmobile.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Interesting - it tells me I need Media Player 11 to view it.
I _HAVE _Media Player 11.
Sometimes ya just wanna throw the computer out the window.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Interesting - it tells me I need Media Player 11 to view it.
> I _HAVE _Media Player 11.
> Sometimes ya just wanna throw the computer out the window.


Try re-insatlling Media Player. This might help.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Your better off getting a Base car or the Elite..

Here's a link to what I did to my Base car to make it more like what the car looked like in 1966..


http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/1672


I opened the Hood , Trunk..Added an engine, Had my brother Sculpt a figure..Added the Grill work etc....


----------



## Aurorafan (Jun 16, 2001)

Does anyone know what brand/type of acrylic cover will fit over the base that comes with the elite version? I've done some searching but found no detailed dimensions. Also, I posted this question on the Hot Wheels forum but got ZERO replies after a week.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 8, 2008)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Yeah.. I saw that video too last week, then went and canceled my 1 1/2 year order with Tower Hobbies. -- No thanks, not worth the mula.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Geoff


Why? I have all 3 versions (got the super elite last thursday). The super elite has far more detail than the elite. It also has carpet which was not commonly advertized. I also saw tower is now out of them. So what is it exactly you did not like?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 8, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Not enough difference between the Elite and the Super Elite to substantiate the cost difference...I just don't see it?
> Mcdee


Please quantify "enough". Since I have both I know


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

gcisko said:


> Why? I have all 3 versions (got the super elite last thursday). The super elite has far more detail than the elite. It also has carpet which was not commonly advertized. I also saw tower is now out of them. So what is it exactly you did not like?


I saw the added detail, and while cool, didn't do enough for me to justify another $180 (over the $100 or so for the elite).

Just personal pref... I was happy enough with the Reg and Elite versions. If the Super-Elite had more bells and whistles (lights, detail, corrected parts where needed) then I would of gladly shelled out the x-tra mula.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

gcisko said:


> Why? I have all 3 versions (got the super elite last thursday). The super elite has far more detail than the elite. It also has carpet which was not commonly advertized. I also saw tower is now out of them. So what is it exactly you did not like?


All of it!.alexander


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Please quantify "enough". Since I have both I know


Well I have the Elite version and after watching the Video I personally didn't see a $180.00 improvement on the Super Elite...IMHO 
Mcdee
PS To be honest, I was expecting Lights, Figures and a numbered series...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 8, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Well I have the Elite version and after watching the Video I personally didn't see a $180.00 improvement on the Elite...IMHO
> Mcdee
> PS To be honest, I was expecting Lights, Figures and a numbered series...


Well I was looking at the very limited number and limited run. I really doubt they will loose value. Also I doubt there will be a better one made any time soon. You would have to get one from ebay for $500 I think. And that guy wants just cash or cashiers check. But I believe it is a custom made batmobile from a futura. That one doesn't have lights or figurines. Also the wheel is so close to the seat on the super elite, that you could not fit batman in there anyway. 

In less than a week they are all sold out??? I do not see that as bad if you bought one. Anyway thanks for your replies. 

I do wish they would tell you in an instruction sheet how to unhook the trunk and hood :freak:

Oh and that website is awesome. Many great ideas there.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't get me wrong...I'm not slamming the Super Elite, and you're probably right that its' value will increase,... but let me just say that I'm quite happy with the Elite version:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No offence meant to the diecast collectors, but for that kind of money I could get an Aurora original!! 
I realise it'd never be able to compete with the detail of a 1/18 diecast, but I suppose it's a case of different strokes for different folks!
It's just a personal opinion.

Chris.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 8, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> No offence meant to the diecast collectors, but for that kind of money I could get an Aurora original!!
> I realise it'd never be able to compete with the detail of a 1/18 diecast, but I suppose it's a case of different strokes for different folks!
> It's just a personal opinion.
> 
> Chris.


I guess that is the problem. Getting a professional type end result. Also the aurora kit is only worth what the super elite is worth if you keep it in it's unopened box and keep it unbuilt. At least I can actually look at mine!

And even though I signed up today, I am somewhat of a 1966 batmobile collector. I had about 6 HO batmobiles I sold on ebay. The highest sale was somewhere around $500+. It was a complete one in the box, foam, instructions and even the oil packet. Another sold for $285. I still have one last better/perfect one I did not sell. But I do know a little about this


----------



## gcisko (Sep 8, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'm not slamming the Super Elite, and you're probably right that its' value will increase,... but let me just say that I'm quite happy with the Elite version:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Nothing wrong with that at all. The elite is good. I opened mine up lastnight to figure out how to open the hood and trunk. For me for whatever reason, the Super Elite was a good fit. Especially when I heard how limited the production was. I probably would not have done it if people can buy them all day. I only did it because of the limited quanity.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

BTW, welcome to the boards gcisko!! :wave:

Chris.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

My Elite just arrived. It looks good, and in my opinion as well, beats the Super Elite on value. To each his own.


----------

